# THIS Close to Death



## GPulchra (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, we had a bit of an...issue with one of our tarantulas. I was trying to get out the dead cricket from my Avicularia Versicolor's enclosure and was doing it on my desk. My dad took the tweezers and he tried. It wasn't a long enough pair of tweezers to make this easy. Anyways, the Versicolor sling was just sitting there. It watched us start ruining its "masterpiece" to get to a rotting carcass when it suddenly gave a threat/defensive posture. My dad freaked out and pulled the tweezers from the vial. A strand of web was still stuck to the tweezers, and the tarantula was right in the middle of it :wall: . It started climbing the strand to the tweezers (like that rope-walking thing people do, but upside down). I didn't want to try and catch it because the tweezers were on my bed and there was a gap between my desk and bed that was so deep, it could kill it before it hits the floor. So, I started curling the web string around the vial. Finally, the Versicolor got onto the vial. We put the vial on the ground and got the cricket out. Then, the Versicolor jumped from the side onto the floor. We tilted the vial sideways and tried doing that stupid technique of leading aggressive Ts into a shipping container, but then the Versi zoomed up my dad's arm. He shook it and it fell on the floor. I was so scared that it was dead. Then, I tried to get it inside. I kind of half-closed the lid and used the open part to push the Versicolor in. It ran in the vial and I closed the lid. WAIT! It's not over. So I was holding the vial and slowly tilting it when our dog slid inside (long story) and started barking at us. This time, I was the one who put my Versicolor's life in jeopardy. My hand, due to the reaction of the bark, flicked the vial back to its upwards position very quickly. The Versicolor was on another strand of web and safely parachuted onto the substrate. Poor thing, I feel like a jerk. That must have been traumatizing (for all of us).


----------



## Offkillter (Aug 27, 2010)

Whoa,heavy stuff.Threat display from a versi?


----------



## B8709 (Aug 27, 2010)

Why not just put this story here where you left off instead of posting another thread.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=189585
Anyways..How long are these tweezers? Don't be using any eyebrow pluckers.Get yourself some 12 inch tongs...And why you making _daddy_ do that? It's your T. Also..._Shut the door _good so the dog don't "slide in".


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 27, 2010)

B8709 said:


> Why not just put this story here where you left off instead of posting another thread.
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=189585
> Anyways..How long are these tweezers? Don't be using any eyebrow pluckers.Get yourself some 12 inch tongs...And why you making _daddy_ do that? It's your T. Also..._Shut the door _good so the dog don't "slide in".


Geez, why so rude? This topic didn't give you a threat display, it's just a harmless little topic. And I feel it's more appropriate to make a new thread. It has its own title, not one called "mites". I'm not sure how long the tweezers are. And my dad was trying to be helpful, unlike you. My door can't close so we block it with a ton of stuff, but our dog is still able to go through. By slid in, I meant he was literally sliding. When he runs too fast, he loses balance.
Offkillter, I know. It must've been REALLY ticked off.


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Aug 27, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> Geez, why so rude? This topic didn't give you a threat display, it's just a harmless little topic. And I feel it's more appropriate to make a new thread. It has its own title, not one called "mites". I'm not sure how long the tweezers are. And my dad was trying to be helpful, unlike you. My door can't close so we block it with a ton of stuff, but our dog is still able to go through. By slid in, I meant he was literally sliding. When he runs too fast, he loses balance.
> Offkillter, I know. It must've been REALLY ticked off.


woah! why so defensive? unfortunately the internet, for all of it's good points, is not good at tones or expression. I doubt he was being rude, but his points are very valid. invest in a baby gate for your door, the dog shouldn't be able to slide past it, and it will save you a lot of worry. a pair of long tweezers/forceps is indispensable for exactly this reason. it's much easier to get leftovers out of a vial with a pair of 12 inch forceps than it is to get leftovers out with standard household tweezers. they prevent a lot of headaches in that area. they also come in handy for tong feeding, water dish removal/placement. and staying calm at all times, even when you've got a spider slowly crawling toward your hand and you're not used to it. getting excited often causes more problems, as you learned tonight. calm and level headed will get you a lot farther in this hobby...actually in most things in life. advice is free, when good advice is given it's usually best to accept it, even if you think the tone is rude or condescending. good luck, and next time stay calm.


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 27, 2010)

Jaymz Bedell said:


> woah! why so defensive? unfortunately the internet, for all of it's good points, is not good at tones or expression. I doubt he was being rude, but his points are very valid. invest in a baby gate for your door, the dog shouldn't be able to slide past it, and it will save you a lot of worry. a pair of long tweezers/forceps is indispensable for exactly this reason. it's much easier to get leftovers out of a vial with a pair of 12 inch forceps than it is to get leftovers out with standard household tweezers. they prevent a lot of headaches in that area. they also come in handy for tong feeding, water dish removal/placement. and staying calm at all times, even when you've got a spider slowly crawling toward your hand and you're not used to it. getting excited often causes more problems, as you learned tonight. calm and level headed will get you a lot farther in this hobby...actually in most things in life. advice is free, when good advice is given it's usually best to accept it, even if you think the tone is rude or condescending. good luck, and next time stay calm.


We tried the "doggy door". You don't know our dog, he can find his way past everything. Also, the tweezers at this size were all we had at the time. My parents are leaving tomorrow for 2 days and, point is, it's not healthy to leave a dead cricket like that for so long. I'm not the one that freaked out over the tarantula, I freaked out over my dog suddenly going wild. B8709 was absolutely no help. He gave me crap, so I gave him crap back.


----------



## popcangenie (Aug 27, 2010)

well if you and your dad are scared of the tarantula it would be smart not to mess around and why would you do it on your bed maybe in the bathtub? sink? i would invest in a door so your dog can't get in and kill your Ts and if your anything like me i know that dog would not live very long after that

be careful ! alot of T deaths happen from there owners!


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 27, 2010)

popcangenie said:


> well if you and your dad are scared of the tarantula it would be smart not to mess around and why would you do it on your bed maybe in the bathtub? sink? i would invest in a door so your dog can't get in and kill your Ts and if your anything like me i know that dog would not live very long after that
> 
> be careful ! alot of T deaths happen from there owners!


I'm not the one scared of my tarantula! Please, popcangenie, _please_ read my whole post. First off, it was on my desk. I didn't think it would be this much trouble. Now I know. Anyways, I think I'll have to wait out the recession. Either way, Snowball is scared of crickets. He likes toying with roaches, but he's terrified of crickets. It's just his bark that scares us to [the tarantulas'] death.


----------



## popcangenie (Aug 27, 2010)

burntsnow said:


> i'm not the one scared of my tarantula!  i didn't think it would be this much trouble.



if you not scared of the tarantula then why was you dad helping you? Your a big boy you can do it your self that way you don't get a t against the wall and if it has never been handled use the bathtub no matter what you think or what sp it is... A avic can be a b1tch sometimes i held my 1 inch today for a tank transfer... It pooped on me and not the normal dump it shot out like 3 inchs  :d learn from your mistakes

sorry for caps the button poped off and im to lazy to find it at 4 30am


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 27, 2010)

My dad helped because he wanted to "face his arachnophobia". My dad's really been into arthropods lately and he wanted to be able to do something. I thought, "Oh, what the heck? It just saves me the trouble." Man, was I wrong. Anyways, thanks for the info. I'll use the bathtub from now on. Much safer. Yeah, all animals can be unpredictable. For example, my dog _seems_ cute and cuddly, and he _is_. But he's got one CRAZY bark that makes rollerskating little girls fall onto the grass...um, long story.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 27, 2010)

when did so many of the posts on AB turn to crap?


you got a younger dude (snow) sharing a story about helping someone get over their fear of spiders and over half the posts are fairly stupid and insulting.  *sigh* i remember a time when only a quarter of the posts where idiotic.





ftr, the bathtub and sink are two really stupid places to do bug stuff.  aside from residual chemicals they are two of the hardest, most unyielding surfaces in your whole house. NOT exactly where i would want a pet spider to be landing in case of a fall


----------



## B8709 (Aug 27, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> B8709 was absolutely no help.


Sure I was. I told you to put your dog up and I told you to buy longer tweezers and I also told you to take responsibilty and not make daddy do it. Relax, Kid...If you don't like what I say then feel free to ignore me. That's just the way the world works. People are gonna say stuff.


----------



## Salamanderhead (Aug 27, 2010)

Get a long container and fill it with like 3 inchs of water. Put the enclosure in the center.  If the spider runs it will usually stop at the water and stay on its enclosure.

 I find it works well for the most part on those quick ones.


----------



## Nicole (Aug 27, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> when did so many of the posts on AB turn to crap?


I haven't been around for a long time, but since my return I've been wondering the same thing. 

For the OP, I use a rubbermaid tub to do sling feeding and maintenance in.  Makes it a little easier to catch runaways.


----------



## curiousme (Aug 27, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> *sigh* i remember a time when only a quarter of the posts where idiotic.


Idiotic?!  Where?!!!!!  





> ftr, the bathtub and sink are two really stupid places to do bug stuff.  aside from residual chemicals they are two of the hardest, most unyielding surfaces in your whole house. NOT exactly where i would want a pet spider to be landing in case of a fall


+1 

I would much rather have a big open expanse of carpet to sit and do tarantula things on.  If the T tries to make a hasty retreat, it will have to stop and rest before it gets to the wall or anything that it can hide on/ under/ or in.  Then you have a perfect opportunity to cup and retrieve.


and I am glad your sling is okay!


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Aug 27, 2010)

I didn't suggest a doggy door, I suggested a baby gate. they lock into place, so unless your dog grows thumbs and learns to open it there will be no sliding passed. the dog would have to jump the gate, and there are many ways to make jumping the gate unappealing enough to ensure the dog won't jump it. that way you don't have to worry about the dog getting into the room and possibly disturbing you. a rather inexpensive solution to provide a bit of added security. if you have a fenced in yard you could also put the dog in the yard while you work in open enclosures. safety is a big concern when working with any animal and I'm just trying to offer tips to help you keep the environment as safe as possible.

staying calm helps a lot as well. 

and because this is the internet which lacks any and all emotion...this is all in a friendly trying to help with a few things I've learned over the course of 2 decades working with exotic animals of all kinds tone.


----------



## Bill S (Aug 27, 2010)

It's too bad so many egos get in the way of helping a person with a tarantula-related issue.  

BurntSnow - would it help to move your tarantula to a different size or different shape container?  It can be a nuisance trying to reach past webbing in a narrow vial.  If the spider is big enough a deli cup might give you room to work around.  If the tarantula really is too small for anything larger than a vial, then the cricket bodies you are feeding it shouldn't be big enough to cause any immediate disasters.

For transferring fast-moving spiders I sometimes use a ten gallon aquarium as a work space.  Better than trying to work in the kitchen sink because you can see through it, better than a bathtub because you can put it up at a convenient height.  (Although the last time I had to move a bunch of OBTs in a hurry the bathtub was my workspace of choice.)

While I appreciate your efforts to help your father get past his arachnophobia, it might be better to have him help in ways that are less likely to put animals at risk if he has a panic reaction.  And it really is your responsibility to control your work area - meaning that one way or another you need to figure out a way to exclude your dog if his presense is likely to cause problems.

Good luck, and don't let the more negative elements of this board discourage you.


----------



## popcangenie (Aug 27, 2010)

there is nothing wrong with useing you bathtub alot of experienced users do it the way i found it was jon3800 was useing it with pokies and obts and the such


----------



## sean-820 (Aug 27, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> My dad took the tweezers and he tried. It wasn't a long enough pair of tweezers to make this easy.Various sizes of tweezers are a great thing to have. My main pair of tweezers is a reversible (squeeze to open) 8" pair thats easy to use even in vials  Anyways, the Versicolor sling was just sitting there. My dad freaked out and pulled the tweezers from the vial.Anybody doign somethign liek this with t's needs to quickly get over their feer as pulling the tweezers away quick can easily hurt a t A strand of web was still stuck to the tweezers, and the tarantula was right in the middle of it :wall: . It started climbing the strand to the tweezers (like that rope-walking thing people do, but upside down). I didn't want to try and catch it because the tweezers were on my bed and there was a gap between my desk and bed that was so deep, it could kill it before it hits the floor. if a small insect or spider falls a few feet it should be fine uness it has a big abdomen as it wont hit the ground with much force sicne its soo small. Being a versi, i doubt it would fall as they are good climbers but catching it back there could be a pain. Another thing is open tanks and other enclosures that are small enough to move in a clutter free space if possible so a t that darts is easy to catch So, I started curling the web string around the vial. He shook it and it fell on the floor.Another thing wrong. If its on him it shouldnt be hard for you to get it off.I had a versi juvie climb over my arm onto my back and all i needed to do was calmly take my shrit off while laying down then take it off my shirt. With a second person you should be able to just take it off his arm I was so scared that it was dead. Then, I tried to get it inside. I kind of half-closed the lid and used the open part to push the Versicolor in. It ran in the vial and I closed the lid. WAIT! It's not over. So I was holding the vial and slowly tilting it when our dog slid inside (long story) and started barking at us. Another problem. When doing something with t's keep dogs, cats and even most people away as a t on the ground could be killed by a person entering the room or a dog or cat



Hopefully you can learn from this experince and see that:

-proper tools help simplify tasks (various tongs, chipsticks...)
-opening a vial or tank in a farily bare space helps to keep your focus on the t and to prevent it from dashing into any cracks or clutter. This is why alot of fast or defensive t's are rehoused in something like a bathtub so if they get away they can't really go anywhere. For something like a sling in a vial, a rubbermaid or small aquarium coudl be used as the bathtub. When i started i opened the tanks in the middle of my floor so it cant immideatly get anywhere so i had time to catch it if it did start running.
-isollate yourself and anybody else helping from anybody/anythign unaware of what your doing as you don't want to get startled or have them unknowingly step on it as it dashes across the floor
-Know how to calmly capture an escaped t. If you scare it it will get defensive or run, but if you are calm it should stay still so you could at least put a cup or something over it to prevent an esccape
-Panicing reactions can easily hurt or kill t's. I suggest you get more comfortable with your t's before trying to help your father get over his fears as the blind leading the blind isn't good. You may not be scared of your t's, but you still are not experienced in handling them or at least knowing hor to safly capture an escaping t


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 27, 2010)

sean-820, going in order from your replies.
1. I know, I'm going to get them.
2. Well, it's over now.
3. So you're saying that 4 feet onto a hard floor can't even slightly damage a .75" arboreal sling if given sling lands correctly? Either way, it could scurry away and we'd never find it.
4. As I said, my dad is an arachnophobe.
5. We tried closing the door as best we could. Whatever, now I know.
-
1. It was on short notice, I'm going to get some tools on Tuesday.
2. I didn't think it would cause this much trouble.
3. Didn't you already say this?
4. It didn't run. When we tried to get it in its container, it climbed above it and went on my dad's arm.
5. Yeah, you're right. Still, I think I was pretty unlucky overall this time.


----------



## BQC123 (Aug 27, 2010)

Nicole said:


> For the OP, I use a rubbermaid tub to do sling feeding and maintenance in.  Makes it a little easier to catch runaways.


+1  

And keep a cup handy just in case.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 27, 2010)

popcangenie said:


> there is nothing wrong with useing you bathtub alot of experienced users do it the way i found it was jon3800 was useing it with pokies and obts and the such


why not address the problems with it instead of saying cuz someone else does it, it must be ok?


if you drop a 4"DLS terrestrial 12" onto a bath tub i would venture to say it will break legs if not body > 50% of the time.  drop same spider onto a bed complete with comforter and the spider might not even notice.

plus, with a bed you can make a series of dams and valleys that the spider will more likely than not stop running and hide in.  in the bathroom there is not much to provide cover except for cabinets and stuff like that.  


i admit, when i was a newb i did a few transfers in my bathtub.  but it is inconvenient for me as i am a bigger guy... and it just doesn't make sense from a like, physics vs physiologics stand point


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 27, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> when did so many of the posts on AB turn to crap?
> 
> you got a younger dude (snow) sharing a story about helping someone get over their fear of spiders and over half the posts are fairly stupid and insulting.  *sigh* i remember a time when only a quarter of the posts where idiotic.
> 
> ftr, the bathtub and sink are two really stupid places to do bug stuff.  aside from residual chemicals they are two of the hardest, most unyielding surfaces in your whole house. NOT exactly where i would want a pet spider to be landing in case of a fall


I have to agree with cacoseraph, I haven't been on this part of the forum for a long time, and I'm surprised at the replies I'm seeing here and in other threads.

I think it's great that your dad tried to help you, it's a great way to share your hobby with you, even though he might be a bit afraid. If he keeps it up, maybe he will get over his fears.

As a beginner, I always did transfers, feedings, packing etc on my bed. It was a large area and tarantulas don't tend to go far when they take off. They run a short distance and then stop. So if you have a catch cup ready, you shouldn't have much trouble if you use your bed. 

I'm glad it all ended well and your spider is fine and the cricket was removed. Good story.


----------



## jere000 (Aug 27, 2010)

A sling under 1" can't get hurt from a fall to the floor.Things get hurt when they fall by its own mass considering a baby under 1" has very little mass i doubt damage will befall your little guy.Who ever put up the portal video of glados that was completely useless and rude.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 27, 2010)

jere000 said:


> A sling under 1" can't get hurt from a fall to the floor.Things get hurt when they fall by its own mass considering a baby under 1" has very little mass i doubt damage will befall your little guy.Who ever put up the portal video of glados that was completely useless and rude.


fully. 

plus avics have a higher surface area to volume/mass ratio than terrestrials so they fall slower


----------



## Bill S (Aug 27, 2010)

jere000 said:


> A sling under 1" can't get hurt from a fall to the floor.Things get hurt when they fall by its own mass considering a baby under 1" has very little mass i doubt damage will befall your little guy.


Carrying this a little further - many species of spiders disperse by "ballooning".  Not only do small spiders fall with less force, but some routinely fall (or float) thousands of feet without damage.  I remember not that long ago people commonly posted standard formulas of how many times a spider's body length they could fall without injury - a purely imaginary and meaningless formula.  And people would translate this down to baby spiders without thinking twice.  It's nice to see at least some people looking at this with some common sense.


----------



## popcangenie (Aug 27, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> why not address the problems with it instead of saying cuz someone else does it, it must be ok?
> 
> 
> if you drop a 4"DLS terrestrial 12" onto a bath tub i would venture to say it will break legs if not body > 50% of the time.  drop same spider onto a bed complete with comforter and the spider might not even notice.
> ...


besides the making dams in he bed part ( sorry i don't keep cabnets in my bathtub  got u there ) u have a good point but its much safer at an escape point of veiw... and if he did not have his dad doing it he would not "drop" it

if his dad wants to do something i would start him with leting it run over his hand then handleing be for poking around a tank


----------



## HankyPankyRoe (Aug 28, 2010)

*This Cose Too Death*

This is starting to sound like the aebay Feedback help Board, lol.


----------



## groovyspider (Aug 28, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> Geez, why so rude? This topic didn't give you a threat display, it's just a harmless little topic. And I feel it's more appropriate to make a new thread. It has its own title, not one called "mites". I'm not sure how long the tweezers are. And my dad was trying to be helpful, unlike you. My door can't close so we block it with a ton of stuff, but our dog is still able to go through. By slid in, I meant he was literally sliding. When he runs too fast, he loses balance.
> Offkillter, I know. It must've been REALLY ticked off.


he wasent being rude but hes right there your Ts yor responsibility and yes accidents hapen but a versi sling probably could not even penetrate your skin ok and there venom is nothing probbaly to note ( unless your allergic) so really all the trauma it was put threw is crazy. i mean iam not trying to be a mean guy but dude just do it ive read your other post you dont have anything that has venom that could pack a wallop. so even if god forbid you did get tagged its no biggie... just next time be alot more creful or maybe you need to consider this might not be the hooby for you


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 28, 2010)

groovyspider said:
			
		

> he wasent being rude but hes right there your Ts yor responsibility and yes accidents hapen but a versi sling probably could not even penetrate your skin ok and there venom is nothing probbaly to note ( unless your allergic) so really all the trauma it was put threw is crazy. i mean iam not trying to be a mean guy but dude just do it ive read your other post you dont have anything that has venom that could pack a wallop. so even if god forbid you did get tagged its no biggie... just next time be alot more creful or maybe you need to consider this might not be the hooby for you


For the last time, I'm not the one who was scared! You really need to read my whole first post through again.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 28, 2010)

groovyspider said:


> he wasent being rude but hes right there your Ts yor *responsibility *and yes accidents hapen but a versi sling probably could not even penetrate your skin ok and there venom is nothing probbaly to note ( unless your allergic) so really all the trauma it was put threw is crazy. i mean iam not trying to be a mean guy but dude just do it ive read your other post you dont have anything that has venom that could pack a wallop. so even if god forbid you did get tagged its no biggie... *just next time be alot more creful *or maybe you need to consider this might not be the hooby for you





BurntSnow said:


> For the last time, I'm not the one who was scared! You really need to read my whole first post through again.


I didnt find where he said _you_ were being _scared_... Or anyone else being scared.. Reread his post through again?


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 28, 2010)

"a versi sling probably could not even penetrate your skin ok and there venom is nothing probbaly to note"
"so even if god forbid you did get tagged its no biggie."
"maybe you need to consider this might not be the hooby for you"
There's your proof, Redneck. I don't need to know any of the stuff he said, I'm not the one who's scared.


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 28, 2010)

Why do people have such a problem with the quote feature?

Sorry, I know that was off topic.

Anyway... I think it's good that you're sharing the hobby with your Dad. I'm sure you both learned something from the experience. 

I recently got my father-in-law a little bit closer to my spiders also. When I was rehousing my GBB, since it is so docile and one of the more interesting T's that I have, I figured I'd have him do some photography since that is his hobby. He wanted to use natural light so I sat on the floor by a window and let the spider walk on my hands for a few shots. Baby steps. 

My rule is pretty much that no one goes into the enclosures with arms OR tweezers but me though, not even my hubby unless he decides to feed one. lol



BurntSnow said:


> "a versi sling probably could not even penetrate your skin ok and there venom is nothing probbaly to note"
> "so even if god forbid you did get tagged its no biggie."
> "maybe you need to consider this might not be the hooby for you"
> There's your proof, Redneck. I don't need to know any of the stuff he said, I'm not the one who's scared.


To me that sounded like he was saying "you" as a generalization, not like he was specifying you. Like it was more suggestions you could share with your Dad so he would be less afraid.


----------



## popcangenie (Aug 28, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> "a versi sling probably could not even penetrate your skin ok and there venom is nothing probbaly to note"
> "so even if god forbid you did get tagged its no biggie."
> "maybe you need to consider this might not be the hooby for you"
> There's your proof, Redneck. I don't need to know any of the stuff he said, I'm not the one who's scared.


that was a fail response he never said you were scared...  like i said get some tweezers or sissior tongs and do it your self


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 28, 2010)

popcangenie said:


> that was a fail response he never said you were scared...  like i said get some tweezers or sissior tongs and do it your self


fail response? lolwut. That whole post you just made is completely unrelating.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 28, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> "a versi sling probably could not even penetrate your skin ok and there venom is nothing probbaly to note"
> "so even if god forbid you did get tagged its no biggie."
> "maybe you need to consider this might not be the hooby for you"
> There's your proof, Redneck. I don't need to know any of the stuff he said, I'm not the one who's scared.


Those responces do not even come close to him calling you scared..


BlackCat said:


> To me that sounded like he was saying "you" as a generalization, not like he was specifying you. Like it was more suggestions you could share with your Dad so he would be less afraid.


This is exactly how I took it when I read his responce...


BurntSnow said:


> fail response? lolwut. That whole post you just made is completely unrelating.


It is becoming quite obvious that you can not take any sort of critisizm.. Helpful or not.. 

You need to realize that people are not here to pamper your every need.. Or tell you what you want to hear.. This is a public forum.. Folks are going to tell you *their* opinions on the matter.. Be it relavent or not.. 
Get used to it.. *It will never change..* All you need to do is over-look the post you feel unhelpful & stop going at people as if you are smarter than them.. (Which I have noticed is several of your threads...)

Anyways.. Since that is off topic enough... Have a good one... :razz:


----------



## groovyspider (Aug 28, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> "a versi sling probably could not even penetrate your skin ok and there venom is nothing probbaly to note"
> "so even if god forbid you did get tagged its no biggie."
> "maybe you need to consider this might not be the hooby for you"
> There's your proof, Redneck. I don't need to know any of the stuff he said, I'm not the one who's scared.


ok did the words i think your scared pop up on your computer because if so maybe your internet is kinda messed up


----------



## groovyspider (Aug 28, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Those responces do not even come close to him calling you scared..
> 
> This is exactly how I took it when I read his responce...
> 
> ...


Thanks for back up there tommy i mean i wasent trying to be mean and yes i wasent sayin him but maybe more directed towards "dad"
And i agree with him being the all master poo bah of Ts in his head


----------



## sharpfang (Aug 28, 2010)

*How Exactly do you BURN SNOW ? LOL - just turns to H2O vapour, then Gaseous state*



cacoseraph & sharpfang said:


> when did so many of the posts on AB turn to crap?
> Maybe, cause they are in the Bathroom doing T duties
> ftr, the bathtub and sink are two really stupid places to do bug stuff.  aside from residual chemicals they are two of the hardest, most unyielding surfaces in your whole house. NOT exactly where i would want a pet spider to be landing in case of a fall


+3 I have to also Agree here....Carpet and comforters, are MUCH more forgiving  I have seperated a couple, 1700+ Instar Eggsacks in deli-cups, Over carpet.....I have un-packed Boxes w/ 45-50 2"+ OBT's on carpet, etc. etc. Although I do use TP for packaging {also debatable} 


Nicole said:


> I haven't been around for a long time, but since my return I've been wondering the same thing.
> 
> For the OP, I use a rubbermaid tub to do sling feeding and maintenance in.  Makes it a little easier to catch runaways.


Also Agree w/ method, and like your Avatar - Buzz, buzz, buzz 


curiousme said:


> Idiotic?!  Where?!!!!!
> 
> +1
> 
> ...





BlackCat said:


> Why do people have such a problem with the quote feature?
> 
> Sorry, I know that was off topic.





popcangenie said:


> purely epic well said tommy


Tommy Rocks, I know 

OP: I am still working w/ adjusting to Internet attitudes, and perceived Tones, they are just that though, many times = "Perceived" {& ya should just consider those sources}. I will say that it is Cowardly to talk smack from behind a Keyboard, not that I see tons of that in this thread, compared to Other ones 

Ultimately, I suggest you Not work w/ T's, in any situation, that could possibly involve a rambuncious Doggy ;P

& I, like others, are glad your Versi is O.K.


----------



## VENOMdeBEEVER (Aug 28, 2010)

*my 2 cents*

Whats more important to you, the life of youre Tarantula or youre dad getting over his fear of spidrers ? I have 4 Ts  (smithi, vagans, parahybana, and a versicolor ) and every time i handle 1 of them my dogs are not present ( outside ). also if any 1 comes in my house that has a fear of spiders ( my brother lol lots of cruell jokes involving spiders growing up ) they dont come in my room cause thats where my Ts are. If youre dog was afraid of humans would you take him to the park?. I also use my bed when I handle them and make a mountain of blankets around me and when they run ( only my vagans does ) they stop or find a quick spot to hide in or under when they reach the mountain of blankets. Pillows dont really work to good they are kinda just like speed bumps. 1 last thing. calm youreself and every1 around you be4 you get youre T out.


----------



## Obelisk (Aug 28, 2010)

I had a similar experience with my 3" A. avic. After taking the cricket, it decided that it didn't want to let go of the forceps. So it ran up the tongs, up my arm, and kept evading my hand by running from shoulder to shoulder. I ended up just sitting on my bed to see where it would go next. 

I saw it on my bed right behind me a second later. It was still able to slip out of one of my hands twice when trying to grab it. Only when I cupped it with both hands was I able to finally put him back. Also, it dropped its cricket halfway throughout the stunt. There's my story AB :razz:


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 30, 2010)

zounds and poo





in my non-insane world i put spreading the good word above the life of a t.  of course, that is a false comparison as the little avic was not really in any danger.  i would say the ppl doing bathroom work are putting their spiders in more danger than BS's was ever described as in

also, the OP has had tarantulas for about a month or so.  so AWESOME SUPER CHARMING way of handling this.


i remember why i stay out of t-chat.  too many soft brain posts, too many ppl galloping around on their high and wrong horses, too many ppl looking to rack up a little e-peen.





oh, and for the record... if i tell someone a bunch of reasons not to be afraid then them reading that is my telling them they are scared pretty reasonable.  just because there is no actual "you are afraid" doesn't mean that is the connotation.  jesus christ... i feel another AB vacation coming up. i can only stand y'all in small doses these days


----------



## sharpfang (Aug 31, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> i would say the ppl doing bathroom work are putting their spiders in more danger than BS's was ever described as in
> 
> also, the OP has had tarantulas for about a month or so.  so AWESOME SUPER CHARMING way of handling this.
> 
> ...


My E-Peen is shrinking Caco  I have had just bout's all's I cans stands = can't stands, No more..... After Midnight tonight, I shall turn into a Pumkin and ONLY Lurk. My vacation will be in your area, so maybe you'll take my appology 4 taking your Posts wrong in the beginning, and go Hiking 4 bugs w/ me in Angeles Crest  Have a good one 

- Jason


----------



## Mister Internet (Aug 31, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> oh, and for the record... if i tell someone a bunch of reasons not to be afraid then them reading that is my telling them they are scared pretty reasonable.  just because there is no actual "you are afraid" doesn't mean that is the connotation.  jesus christ... i feel another AB vacation coming up. i can only stand y'all in small doses these days


Sounds like somebody forgot what the Internet is like...

Seriously, you're letting stuff like this bug you more than it should... if the 20 people involved in this thread were standing around at a bar talking about this, the same stuff would come out.  It's just hard to get the "gist" of how people are saying stuff when you can't see their faces and gestures and all that... most of the time, I just say what's on my mind.  I don't like smiley faces as a rule, and I don't care to coddle people or reinforce in their minds what a beautiful and unique snowflake they are.  I've got other crap to do.


----------



## sharpfang (Aug 31, 2010)

Mister Internet said:


> Sounds like somebody forgot what the Internet is like...
> 
> I don't like smiley faces as a rule, and I don't care to coddle people or reinforce in their minds what a beautiful and unique snowflake they are.  I've got other crap to do.


Ahhhhhhhhh, B 4 I shut-the-Heck up Tonight, what shape snowflake am I, Mr. Internet ? Or is that not allowed to be asked *sigh*  = Big SIGH of releif I bet, huh :razz: Never meant to annoy You, or anyone else on AB.
I will say my peice this Evening - and maybe it wont be Deleted, or remebered - I bet you are Busy, but, {U R an Administrator of site} for whatever it's Worth, give a sincere smile a try, You might like it


----------



## KoriTamashii (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, so much nerd rage in this thread.

 

Anyhow, yes, investing in some long tongs = a wonderful idea.

My mom still, after a year, WILL NOT touch the T's, big or small. She'll help me water them and whatnot, even buy 'em for me, but won't touch 'em.


----------



## sharpfang (Aug 31, 2010)

*Sorry Cori*



KoriTamashii said:


> Wow, so much nerd rage in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But being a NERD, apparently, is all the RAGE nowadays {Y I am signing off soon 2 just Lurking}  I have enjoyed our phone Conversations much - call me like Blondie


----------



## Mister Internet (Aug 31, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh, B 4 I shut-the-Heck up Tonight, what shape snowflake am I, Mr. Internet ? Or is that not allowed to be asked *sigh*  = Big SIGH of releif I bet, huh :razz: Never meant to annoy You, or anyone else on AB.
> I will say my peice this Evening - and maybe it wont be Deleted, or remebered - I bet you are Busy, but, {U R an Administrator of site} for whatever it's Worth, give a sincere smile a try, You might like it


I mean absolutely no disrespect here, but I honestly have absolutely no idea what you're talking about.  Not a flaming clue.  It's like you're typing in some kind of computer language I don't know.

I wasn't talking to you anyway, I was busting cacoseraph's chops a bit... carry on...


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Aug 31, 2010)

I think that it is good that you recognized that the situation was not only traumatizing for yourself but the tarantula as well. Although Avicularia sp. can be fast and at times rather finicky, it is not likely that even a full grown specimen is going to bite. Hair flicking and poop shooting is another matter entirely... and not to say that the occasional specimen is going to show some defensive nature, but generally this is misunderstood as defensiveness when in reality often a hunger response or 'flight' nature when presented with a threat.

Generally even if you hard press some species of NW they are hard to get to bite. Even when you do get bit, like I did once with my A. metallica, it is often nothing to worry about, less than a bee sting. You are more likely to get an infection that causes more issues from playing with your dog and getting scratched than you are to suffer more than a pin prick much similar to that of a thorn and some itchyness more than anything else. And even in my situation it was complete lack of using my brain that got me bit. I was trying to feed the tarantula with my fingers. When they are hungry, they hardly can discriminate with their poor eye sight between a cricket smelling finger and the actual cricket.

Your fears are unwarranted when dealing with the majority of Avicularia sp., because they are highly reluctant to bite and when they do it is very minimal. 

I agree with the bathtub not being a good place to re-house tarantulas. I prefer to do it on an open floor in a room with the door blocked off. But that is only when trying to re-house something extra special... like a p*d off P. irminia, OBT, etc....etc... The only time I have used the bathtub as after a very thorough cleaning of the tub and all surroundings, removing all chemicals from the room, and never with tarantulas but instead I prefer to only use the bathtub for rehousing when dealing with centipedes.

All these years I have been keeping perhaps I have been doing something wrong, but rarely do I see the need to remove cricket balls, and whenever I feed I only feed what they eat as I drop it in. No free-ranging crickets, I have had too many problems with live crickets causing issues with molting specimens. When I feed if a cricket goes uneaten for a few minutes, I crack the cage and chase them out because it is easier to get a live cricket out than it is to go hunting for a decaying cricket carcass. It happens... but I try to keep the decaying crickets to a minimum because they are awesome at causing mite outbreaks and mold.

When you are caring for your tarantula try to calm yourself and realize that the majority of your fears are not realistic fears when dealing with these creatures. Try to realize that in the worst case scenario your going to probably end up with a couple bumps and an itch comparable to that of an ant bite, nothing to write home about. And if you get tagged by something a little more potent, most of the effects are exaggerated and although painful you are unlikely to suffer anything long-term, and none of your body parts are going to suffer from necrosis like if you are dealing with hot snakes. 

So try qualm your anxieties before doing rehousing or cage maintenance. Try to keep outside distractions and noises to a minimum, give yourself a quiet and peaceful atmosphere to work in and take measures before you start to help contain any possible escapees or other issues that may arise. One smart thing to do is shut the door, put a towel under it and make sure your dog isn't around. Even a barking dog can cause issues even if they are not in the room. 

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Nate

Oh yea, learn how spiders react to different stimuli. For example, breathing on a specimen is likely to invoke a defensive response more than a confident and well placed hand. They perceive being breathed on as something might be getting ready to eat them. Loud noises are likely to invoke the same response, like that of a dog barking, which they can most certainly feel through vibrations inside their artificial environment.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Aug 31, 2010)

Mister Internet said:


> Sounds like somebody forgot what the Internet is like...
> 
> Seriously, you're letting stuff like this bug you more than it should... if the 20 people involved in this thread were standing around at a bar talking about this, the same stuff would come out.  It's just hard to get the "gist" of how people are saying stuff when you can't see their faces and gestures and all that... most of the time, I just say what's on my mind.  I don't like smiley faces as a rule, and I don't care to coddle people or reinforce in their minds what a beautiful and unique snowflake they are.  I've got other crap to do.


Am I a beautiful and unique snowflake?


----------



## sharpfang (Aug 31, 2010)

*I know that you did Not mean it that way Mr. I*



Mister Internet said:


> I mean absolutely no disrespect here, but I honestly have absolutely no idea what you're talking about.  Not a flaming clue.  It's like you're typing in some kind of computer language I don't know.
> 
> I wasn't talking to you anyway, I was busting cacoseraph's chops a bit... carry on...


1st off: SORRY 2 DERAIL 

In a weird way - I was bustin' your chops - as I always resented how You SUSPENDED me {or well, if Not you Directly, because of how I was sassy in my REPLYING comment 2 U - & I sincerely appologize for that Immature behavior = I see it a tad differently now}, for what I perceived, as an unfair treatment 2 Me, in a Warning Thread I participated in - towards what I knew to be through multiple FACTS, a "Rip-off Artist", on AB 
 {who @ same time....also got Away w/ vernacular "Pr*ck" while simutaneously, I got sensored by You, for combining letters B & S, then used his "Allowed" wording after = I thought was Funny } 

Interesting to add, I feel: {in month during Suspension} I was BANNED Permanently from T's US {regardless of what they claim}, 4 saying litterally: "D*rn-It", in CHAT BOX - then Debating it's use  

My self-silencing Tonight Mr. I - will allow me to stick 2 shutting the Heck up, Thus doing a better job of "Listening", so that I may take in more Information & Knowledge, via helpful AB participents  Unfortunately, I must admit, that it has been Long Over Due. Maybe when I learn better how to Type {avoiding confusions}, and attempt to share later on, Some of what I have gathered in the Hobby, that is Pertinent & more useful, in a Better - more efficient way {yet still Funny 1 } = then I will be more Helpful & perhaps, gain more RESPECT.

I just like to Laugh & Smile more-than-Avg. member - and Joke around 2 much. MANY I feel though - Take Tarantulas too Seriously on AB - and could use a Coke & a Smile 
{Thanx 4 listening 2 me - Appreciated, among other things - & maybe someday, we'll have a Beer - perhaps an I.P.A. }


----------



## Tiggy (Aug 31, 2010)

koritamashii said:


> wow, so much nerd rage in this thread.


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL Nerd rage... Any time I see those two words together, I think of...

http://globesmeek.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/nerdrage1.jpg?w=250&h=380


----------



## groovyspider (Aug 31, 2010)

*jesus christ*

well i will be the one to say it i think maybe this thread got tooken a little bit to far maybe the admins should consider deleting this because all were doing is setting around slamming each other and well if we turn our backs on each other than the hobby will start sucking serious spinnerets lol T humor but ya know just my opion


----------



## B8709 (Aug 31, 2010)

groovyspider said:


> well i will be the one to say it i think maybe this thread got tooken a little bit to far maybe the admins should consider deleting this because all were doing is setting around slamming each other and well if we turn our backs on each other than the hobby will start sucking serious spinnerets lol T humor but ya know just my opion


If people will quit responding then this thread should die on it's own.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Aug 31, 2010)

Whenever I think of nerd rage I think of Brian Posehn... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjthP7AmpUA


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm glad yer wee one is allright. Stupid stuff happen when yer new, but ye learn from it. Take it as an experience, and shake it off. 

The good thing though is that yer wee one wont be traumatized. s/he wont remember at all, it wont have its wee feelings hurt. As long as it's alive, it's chuffed enough. But ye should get some longer tongs when ye have the possibility to do so, and in the future, maybe don't let yer jumpy dad lead the show. Wont do none of you no good if the wee one gets squashed in the course of his therapy. Slowly ease him into it instead. Safer for spider, safer for daddys heart

Good thing I'm back, so I can restore some of the calm


----------



## Redneck (Sep 1, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> I'm glad yer wee one is allright. Stupid stuff happen when yer new, but ye learn from it. Take it as an experience, and shake it off.
> 
> The good thing though is that yer wee one wont be traumatized. s/he wont remember at all, it wont have its wee feelings hurt. As long as it's alive, it's chuffed enough. But ye should get some longer tongs when ye have the possibility to do so, and in the future, maybe don't let yer jumpy dad lead the show. Wont do none of you no good if the wee one gets squashed in the course of his therapy. Slowly ease him into it instead. Safer for spider, safer for daddys heart
> 
> Good thing I'm back, so I can restore some of the calm


Where have you been?!


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 1, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Mister Internet said:
> 
> 
> > I mean absolutely no disrespect here, but I honestly have absolutely no idea what you're talking about.  Not a flaming clue.  It's like you're typing in some kind of computer language I don't know.
> ...


Ok, for real.  I'm really not trying to be cruel, but if what you type in your posts looks correct or meaningful to you, then something has gone seriously wrong somewhere... medical or chemical circumstances are about the only way I can dismiss it and remain charitable. If you want your mind blown, just hit the spell check button and follow the friendly suggestions...

Second of all, you have been suspended in the past for discussing our moderation in public.  You are so borderline in this post that I'm inclined to suspend you again.  You have gotten infractions on almost a weekly basis since you've joined because you simply can't be bothered to post correctly, follow the rules, or listen when we ask/tell you to change something about the way you're participating.  I'm not sure what to do with you at this point... I either have to assume that you hate it here and want to get banned, or that you are "special" and can't really understand what we're saying to you.  Neither of those options looks all that good for you, eh?  So which is it?  You want to leave or you want to listen up and follow the rules? This is "public embarassment", and it's usually the last resort before we swing the ban hammer. Your choice, brother.  We will simply execute your chosen plan of action.

I can appreciate your laissez-faire attitude, but that's not how this place works.  If we let everyone operate laissez-faire, the community would implode in a week.  Please follow the rules.  Thanks.

p.s. - I'd still have that beer with you... as long as it doesn't involve any typing.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 1, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Where have you been?!


Just on vacation! But it's good to be back!


----------

